# Penelope is home!!!



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

We brought Penelope home Friday! She is a love. I can see why everyone loves this breed. She slept much better lasting night with only two bouts of whining. She's pottying pretty well outside so far. And already knows come and sit and her name. We're all in love. I'm attempting to post a picture of a movie!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mainpq80jm5pwbx/Video Apr 30, 10 09 03 AM.mov?dl=0


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

What a cut up! I can see you are going to have your hands full with this precocious little girl. Just as cute as the dickens. Welcome to you both and give us regular pictures and updates.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't have access to the picture, but congrats on Penelope's arrival!

Ahh, I just got access to your video, too. She is a little doll!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Congratulations! Penelope is just the cutest!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Looks like that little cutie is a spunky little monkey. You are going to have lots of fun. Congrats.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Here are a couple of Penelope pictures. One of her relaxing on the couch and the other with her big brother, Riley!❤
https://www.dropbox.com/s/hl85tejx990qea9/Photo Apr 30, 3 15 57 PM (1).jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/druuh8humhtwctb/Photo Apr 30, 4 30 44 PM.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

So cute! Thanks for posting the video and photos!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

What a sweet little love bug!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh that little puppy belly, I could just cuddle her. Riley you are such a good boy to put up with the new baby.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Worried mom here... I noticed her back legs are really wobbly. Is that normal for a puppy at 8.5 weeks?


----------



## Magnadoodle (Apr 19, 2017)

Adorable! Enjoy!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

You can just read Riley's mind. "Uh oh, this is not looking good. I had this chair all to myself, now this oversized gerbil or whatever it is, has usurped my throne."


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Genie1000 said:


> Worried mom here... I noticed her back legs are really wobbly. Is that normal for a puppy at 8.5 weeks?


Has she had her first visit yet with your vet? She is very young to have left the breeder and if you have any concerns I would take her in ASAP. Good luck and I hope everything checks out ok.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you!We see the vet on Friday! I'm making a list of questions. She seems fine!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I can see why you're in love. She's wonderful.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

*Squirrels in a log big hit!!!!*

Thanks everyone for the suggestion to buy this toy. Penelope loves it! I hope you're all able to view this movie.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pxoki3lfits50iw/Video May 02, 4 39 32 PM.mov?dl=0


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Genie1000 said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestion to buy this toy. Penelope loves it! I hope you're all able to view this movie.


Yup, she be a typical Havanese, a little uncoordinated at this age, but just wait till she gets stronger with more experience. You WILL have your hands full in a happy way. The fun is just beginning!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you, Ricky's Popi. Her legs are getting stronger everyday! I go get a bit worried, but I am sure she's fine. Can't imagine life without her already!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I brought Tux home when he was 10 months old. Until then, most videos I saw from the breeder showed Tux wobbling as if he had weak back legs. He turned out okay. I think a lot depends on each individual puppy. Even humans walk at different ages. Just don't over do or rush the exercising. Let Penelope play and exercise at her own pace. She is very young.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Sorry, I meant 10 WEEKS old. Not 10 months. LOL


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks! Yes we are only walking on the leash for potty and then back inside. No real strenuous exercise. Bits of training, playing with her toys and lots of puppy naps! We see the vet Friday!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations! What a sweet ball of fluff!!! 😍 Kitty doesn't look too happy. 😉


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks, Heather! Riley the cat is adapting. They snuggled again last night.... mostly because he was already napping and she took the opportunity! She loved his warm furriness!!


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

That video was adorable ty for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Not sure is she keeps getting cuter, but I'm totally in love! 
Looking forward to the vet visit on Friday! 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/61933pyh0o2h254/Photo May 03, 6 51 19 PM.jpg?dl=0


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Haha- she loves her tail! 
What a Love! 
Look at that FACE!!!


----------



## Hammer (Apr 30, 2017)

Let us know how it goes at vet. My soon to be guy has wobbly back legs too. I questioned this with his breeder. She said only 5 weeks, but he was walking different from the others in his litter. Maybe this is common in this breed. Your picture is really cute. Kind of looks like my dog Abbey who just passed away. Good luck at vet.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

I will definitely let you know how the vet goes! I have questions about food and I am overwhelmed by the vast numbers of opinions on the subject! Right now we feed the kibble recommended by the breeder, but I think I should be adding some moister food to it. I am adding a bit of water to it and she seems to like it better!
Your pup is adorable!❤


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

goldanimals said:


> Sorry, I meant 10 WEEKS old. Not 10 months. LOL


Ha! I was wondering! An uncoordinated 10 MONTH old would really worry me!  But you are right, for Penelope's age, she looks like she's right where she should be... Especially while wrassling with a pesky log!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I noticed the Boston news on your TV in the background. We have a Havanese play group that gets together a few time a year in the metrowest area. If you are interested, PM me with your email address and I will add you to our mailing list!


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks, Karen! I sent you a pm! Would love to get together with other Havanese owners. I'm sure Penelope would have a blast too!


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Penelope is all tuckered out from her first visit to the vet! She is a perfectly healthy puppy! Doctor says she's doing great! Her legs are perfect for a puppy her age. 
She was such a good girl!❤


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Genie1000 said:


> Thanks, Karen! I sent you a pm! Would love to get together with other Havanese owners. I'm sure Penelope would have a blast too!


Sent!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Genie1000 said:


> Penelope is all tuckered out from her first visit to the vet! She is a perfectly healthy puppy! Doctor says she's doing great! Her legs are perfect for a puppy her age.
> She was such a good girl!❤


You got yourself a winner! :thumb:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Nepa (Nov 8, 2016)

Congrats--let the fun begin!


----------



## lonnieluv (Apr 25, 2017)

Adorable!


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

She is so adorable chasing her tail!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting the videos and photos. Have you figured out how to drag your photos in yet?


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

I access the forums from my iPhone mainly. I don't know how I could drag and drop from there.
I have not tried from my pc. 
Is there a simple way to do it from the phone?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Genie1000 said:


> I access the forums from my iPhone mainly. I don't know how I could drag and drop from there.
> I have not tried from my pc.
> Is there a simple way to do it from the phone?


I use my Ipad to post. When you reply to a post do NOT do the quick reply but click where it says go advanced. There you can manage attachments which allows you to upload the pictures you have on your phone. You can do the same thing when you start a new thread. Good luck!


----------



## lonnieluv (Apr 25, 2017)

When you post a reply on your phone. there's a "paper clip" icon in the purple bar at the top of the page, click on that and it lets you attach a photo from your photo album.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Ok! I have been using quick reply. I will experiment later!


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

*Testing image*

Ok.... so I hit the paper clip and attached photo of Penelope in her puppy room. Let's see how this goes!


----------



## lonnieluv (Apr 25, 2017)

It worked! 

She's adorable!!!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I think Lonnie and Penelope should get married.


----------



## lonnieluv (Apr 25, 2017)

Haha! They are both precious!!


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Adorable! They'd be a cute couple!


----------



## Chewie&Macy's Mom (May 9, 2017)

What a doll! I adore the picture of her laying on her back.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Put a little treat in her log toy today! So fun!!!
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pvrlx61u741zvu1/Video May 25, 8 05 26 AM.mov?dl=0


----------



## lonnieluv (Apr 25, 2017)

Is Penelope into everything like Lonnie? Omg, the first week or so he would stay by my side but now, every time we open our kitchen door he bolts! Agh!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Penelope is just the cutest!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She is just precious!


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks all! She's so sweet!
Yes, just like Lonnie, Penelope is into everything. She now stands on her hind legs to reach paper towel rolls we thought were out of her reach.... things are getting placed higher and higher! 
We are gradually training her to sit before she transitions into any new room. Today she actually shocked me when she sat before following me into another room! She is a pill, but she's cute.... 
having a more regular schedule is starting to make me feel more sane


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the latest video of her digging in her log. So cute! Looks like the paper clip method is working for posting your photos. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

She is just precious!


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks for the photo tip, Shamamama! I like uploading pictures rather than links!


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

I am new to forum and just figured out how to post a photo of my puppie Bella. I am using taptalk. Seemed to work,









Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Oh my!!! Adorable! I love when they lay down with their back paws like that! We call it super dog pose!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

SUPER cute!! How is Penelope doing??


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you! She is doing so well. Saw her vet again today and had her booster shots. Her emergency vet ordeal from last week is long forgotten....at least by her! 
We're settling into such a nice little puppy schedule. Today we were able to stay in bed until almost 8!


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

Very sweet face! You are really lucky! And love the name. My Cubby is 11 months. Doing well now that he is almost one.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Happy Sunday....here are Penelope and Riley. This is Penelope's reaction to Riley stealing her elephant chew toy!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Love that expression of distain! Thank you for posting so many pictures of pretty Penelope!


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Penelope's new favorite toy is actually a cat toy. It's got a weighted bottom and it's hysterical to watch her drag it around!
https://www.dropbox.com/s/y20fdrknmear8sn/Video Jun 02, 6 43 50 PM.mov?dl=0


----------

